# Let's all go to the movies!



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Thought this would be a cool little thread. Basically, if you saw a movie, whether it be in theaters or an oldie you picked up at the movie store, write about it here! Ask questions about it, write a small review, recommend it to others, everything!

I'll start.

So, I finally saw the Godfather I and II today since they had a Thanksgiving marathon. The first one was excellent and a great movie, the second one not so much. I didn't get around to the third movie.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Nov 27, 2009)

Saw "The Fourth Kind" not too long ago. Was an awesome movie, but, got freaky at times. Especially when they showed the actual recordings of what took place.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently saw: 

Surrogates: I give it a B. This is basically I,Robot with a slightly different storyline and a more Blade Runner feel. It's pretty solid and worth a look.

Public Enemies: I give it a C. It's fairly forgettable but had good actors. An interesting role for Johnny Depp as a famous American gangster. Christian Bale did well, but the camera work was a little murky and confusing. It was also longer than it needed to be.


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 27, 2009)

Few weeks back I saw Paranormal activity. I liked it, It just was not as scary as everyone says, I like the style, and its not a bad movie overall. I acting is a little cory at time, And they a couple words at the wrong time. The FX were good. But The story was a little weak, andd at time it feels like its draging, but if you are like me, and like a good scare, then your heart will be up all through just waiting to see what up next.

The other one I was was "This is it" That Michael Jackson Movie. I was in vited by a few friends to come along with them. It was good, I really liked this one, Im not much of a fan of him, but I love the way this movie played out, and the music was good. I injoy Biography films and that sort so that may be why I like this one as much as I did.

But my most recient movie I saw Zombie Land, I loved this movie, It was great all throughout, I really love watching Post Zombie apocalypse Movies Like 28 Days later as an example. This one was funny, smart, And a good but not the best Zombie film. Pluse I was suprised by a certain person in the film. Over all it was a nice and funny Zombie movie, I recommend it to everyone.

The next movie im planning on seeing in Avatar, Looks good. hope James Hits this one with a bang. And Im also looking Forward too Toy Stary 3, Loved the First one, Like the second one, and hope this one is just as good, but hey its pixar


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saw not too long ago "Io non ho paura"  It was a pretty entertaining movie... I've seen it like 3 times through.

I also like a month ago i saw, "The Ballad of Jack and Rose" It was pretty good too, Really interesting.

And i was watching "Running Scared" Like a month ago too, All i watched of the movie was impressive,And the story was pretty appealing for me. The camera angles give it a really nice atmosphere too. I need to watch it full though, Cause i had somethings to do and i couldn't watch it until it finished.

Also i plan on watching Ocean's Eleven And if i like it i'll watch the remake and the sequel. I'm not sure if i'll like it, But i've heard lot's of nice comments about it so i want to see what is it about, I don't expect it to be that great through.


Nice topic Guild!


----------

